

Is Apple's iPhone 6 Phablet Too Late? - jaezen
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jlim/2014/09/09/is-apples-iphone-6-phablet-too-late/

======
jonifico
It's an Apple product, they'll always have a group of people willing to buy
it. Now, if they are able to polish and improve on Samsung's mistakes, this
might actually be a good thing for them. We'll have to wait and see.

